# GHRP 6 dosage question



## Big_Ant (Aug 3, 2011)

Right after reading the sticky on dosing ive started using 100mcg x 3 daily , a friend of mine tells me that i'm dosing wrong. Basially i mixed 10mg of ghrp with 10ml of bacto water so that 0.1ml gives me 100mcg yes? he's telling me i should mix the ghrp with 1ml of water and use 0.1ml but that would give me a dose of 1mg a shot ? surely this isnt right sorry if im sounding a plonker as i am quite new to this!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

An insulin pin has 50 2iu marks every fifth mark is a thick mark that indicates 10, 20, 30 etc so If you have 10mg and mix it with 10ml of Bac water then 100iu on a slin pin(1ml) would equal 1000mcg you want 100mcg so the 10iu mark equals 100mcg....

So your mate is wrong


----------



## Big_Ant (Aug 3, 2011)

Exactly what i said mate he does the same with MT and wonders why he has bad nausea. Thanks for your reply.


----------

